# Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Score Prediction Rules:*
http://www.basketballforum.com/showt...06#post4520206

*Leaderboard*
Drgnsmke1 - 20 points(+10)
xray - 19 points(+9)
Melo4life - 17 points(+7)
Croco - 12 points(+9)
Edwardcyh - 10 points(+10)
Saint Baller - 9 points(+9)
Tersk - 8 points(+8)
76767 - 4 points(+4)


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*

1)Teams
Minnesota-87
Dallas-98

2)Leaders
Points-Dirk 29
Rebounds-Dirk 12
Assists-Stackhouse 8


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*

I'll say

Minny - 87
Mavericks - 96


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*

Minnesota-91
Dallas-100

Points-Dirk 32
Rebounds-Dirk 11
Assists-Dirk 9

JHo might not have a big role today. Dirk will have to carry the team.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*



edwardcyh said:


> JHo might not have a big role today. Dirk will have to carry the team.


Careful with what you say :lol: ... Terry is going to have a big game imo.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*

maybe Damp?

:lol:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*

Dallas 205, Miunnesota 57

Since I don't know this Miunnesota team is. Sounds like they're not from a real place, they must not be good.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*



Dissonance19 said:


> Dallas 205, Miunnesota 57
> 
> Since I don't know this Miunnesota team is. Sounds like they're not from a real place, they must not be good.


:lol: right.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I got the title corrected, but the rest isn't worth the effort...:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Score Prediction: Dallas Mavericks @ Miunnesota Timberwolves*

Minnesota-79
Dallas-92

Points-Dirk 25
Rebounds-Damp 10
Assists-Terry 8


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dallas 100
Minn 80

Scorer-Dirk 37
Rebounds-Dirk 12
Assist-Harris 7


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs 103
Wolves 93

Points: Dirk 33
Rebounds: Dirk 13
Assists: Jet 7


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Mavs 98
Wolves 95


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No one has scored yet so..

Minnesota-87
Dallas-101

Points-Dirk 31
Rebounds-Dirk 11
Assists-Terry 9


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

*End Stats*
Dallas-91
Minnesota-65

Dirk 23 points
Dirk 14 rebounds
Jet 7 assists

*Leaderboard*
Drgnsmke1 - 29 points(+9)
xray - 27 points(+8)
Melo4life - 25 points(+8)
Croco - 23 points(+11)
Saint Baller - 19 points(+10)
Edwardcyh - 16 points(+6)
Tersk - 8 points
76767 - 4 points
Dr. Suess - 1 point(+1)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm closing the gap !

And I need Ed to perform well :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I figured Minny wouldn't break 80 - but daaaaamnnn....:eek8:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I'm closing the gap !
> 
> And I need Ed to perform well :lol:


Way to go! You do realize that you are calling out somebody with the ability to edit ALL your posts, right? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------

